# 2016 South Florida Gathering (6th Annual) November 4th-6th PICTURES ADDED



## dougmays

It's that time again folks! South Florida Gathering! We are going to do it November 4th-6th! You of course can stay longer or shorter but these are the official days. As the past attendees know the party goes one before and after haha.

Demos and Activities

Cold Smoking - Doug Mays will show how to use the A-Maze-N smokers provided by @TJohnson  and smoke some cheese over night

Tumbler Vacuum Sealer - Steve (around 3pm Friday)

Sous Vide Cooking - Jeramy

Attendees (Work in Progress)

Forum Member# of guestsSiteNotes@carol506189Brisket and Chili@dougmays  80/88  @jarjarchef2132  @EGA-Q  81  @nimrod1138  @Tiki Guy178Sat-Sun@FloridaSteve  89 (Camping)Thur-Sat, Turkey and Scalloped Potatoes@SmokinAl1Saturday  @nepas
 Friday Only  @TripleQ
     @bobcats110  Saturday  @Fitchy      @JckDanls 07187Thur-Sun@OrlandoSmoKing  79,82,83  
Menus (work in progress)

Note: "lunches" are generally just snacks because the breakfasts and dinners are relatively large. Also your welcome to participate or not participate in any of the meals as well as eat on your own if you'd prefer. Everything here is optional. 

*Thursday* Dinner - 

@carol506  - Chili

@dougmays  - Hot dogs and Buns

@FloridaSteve  - Chicken Legs

@jarjarchef  - Sandwiches and coleslaw OR potato salad OR Salad

*Friday* Breakfast - 

*Friday* Dinner - 

@carol506  - Brisket   

@JckDanls 07  - Maple Bourbon Ham
@FloridaSteve  - Marinated Pork Loin

@jarjarchef  - Smoked Pork Tacos

@dougmays  - Collard Greens

*Saturday* Breakfast - 

*Saturday* Dinner (The Big One) - 

@SmokinAl  - Brisket Chili

@FloridaSteve  - Turkey and Potatoes 

@dougmays  - Chipotle Coleslaw

@jarjarchef  - Sous Vide Brisket

@dougmays  - Stuff Pork Loin (probably do this for "lunch time")

@JckDanls 07  - broccoli salad and oreo pie (Charlotte)

*Sunday* Breakfast - 

*Sunday* Mid-day (for anyone still around)

For anyone who is new....its not required to camp near us...some people like privacy:) Just letting you know the general area we'll be in for the festivities.

*Official Information:*

Dates: November 4th-6th

Where:

*Highlands Hammock Park*
5931 Hammock Road
Sebring, Florida 33872
(863) 386-6094

What:

Saturday is usually our "Main Day"..where we do most of the cooking, conversating, hangout, etc. MORE INFO TO BE PUT HERE

Calling past attendees (if i forgot someone i'm sorry i'm in a rush here to run some errands): @SmokinAl  @Rubbin Butts  @OrlandoSmoKing  @JckDanls 07  @Sota D  @nimrod  @jarjarchef  @carol506  @nepas  @FloridaSteve  @EGA-Q  @Rob63  @Van Holton  @Tiki Guy

If anyone has any questions please post up here! I"ll be checking back later tonight and i'm sure some of returnees can provide information as well!

Looking forward to another great year!

Just for reference...here is an example of our sites from last year just to give you an idea of the Gathering Site. Feel free to book anything around here. 













Screen Shot 2015-03-12 at 10.32.55 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Mar 13, 2015
__ 1


----------



## carol506

We just booked 89.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm all signed up from Thur. (3rd)- Sun. (6th)..   even though we just got back from N. Fl.  ...  I was just wondering if it's Nov. yet ??   will be good to see everybody and hopefully some new people ... 

PS.   We can't stress enough how important it is to make reservations early as sites do not last long even if not our own gang ...  I believe cancellation is fairly inexpensive if for some reason you can't make it ...  but also there have been times when a member has taken the reservation from a person that has to cancel...


----------



## nimrod

Keith
We are in and will make reservations tonight. Sorry we couldn't make the n Fla gathering. Looking forward to this!
Craig


----------



## dougmays

Book 'em up folks! Gonna be another good year!


----------



## dougmays

More info and updates tomorrow... Sorry it's been a busy day for me and wanted to check in before hitting the hay


----------



## jarjarchef

Dad and I are in 132. I check in on Thursday and out on Monday. Dad says he will be there on Friday and leave Sunday. Unless something changes drastically, we should be in the Taj Mahal of tents again. Not that it sucked, but hoping for a change, so Charlyn will come (If classes load will allow it with 2 majors and a minor now).

I liked last years format with little to no competition or sausage production. What little there was, was more educational than "work". Even Kieth got to have a beverage and laugh a bit.


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I will stop by for sure on Saturday. We both work weekends, morning & night, but are free during the day.

Looking forward to seeing some old friends & meeting some new ones.

Al


----------



## ega-q

I am in with site 81 (tent) arriving on the 4th and heading out on the 6th. It will be just me for now had fun last year and looking forward to the fun for this year!


----------



## nimrod

We're in again this year! Site 138 Friday & Saturday.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.

Craig


----------



## dougmays

You guys are great! Never seen sign ups this quickly! Looking forward to seeing old friends again and meeting new ones. Can't wait for you to see how far its come @SmokinAl

I've had a crazy busy week with work and also prepping for Pinellas County Pepperfest this weekend. I full expect to see @JckDanls 07  and @Tiki Guy  there! And anyone else that lives in the area that i may have forgotten your locale.

Last year, unfortunately,  @TJohnson  from A-Maze-N smokers donated alot of cool stuff that arrived at my house right after i left for the gathering so i wasnt able to bring them for give-a-ways. On top of that i feel like we've given them away in the past and now really shown anyone how to use them. So i'm going to do a A-Maze-N Smoker demo (probably some cheese is the weather is cool) before we give them away :)

More to come folks...


----------



## tiki guy

We are really looking forward to this after having to cancel out last minuet so as soon as we can ....I'll book a site !


----------



## JckDanls 07

Doug...  unfortunately I'm working this wknd... so with that..  give em hell brother ...


----------



## tiki guy

BOOKED !    Site #78      Tiki Guy & Mrs. Tiki GUy


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> Doug... unfortunately I'm working this wknd... so with that.. give em hell brother ...


Ah man!!! You can't miss a SFG Keith! Need me to call the boss? Need us all to go there on Friday and get all the work done for ya haha


----------



## orlandosmoking

Doug, I'm pretty sure Keith was talking about having to work the weekend of the Pinellas pepperfest.


----------



## dougmays

Ahhhhhhh haha! Missed the timestamp! Gave me a little heart attack for a second


----------



## JckDanls 07

LOL..  yea..  was referring to the pepperfest...


----------



## JckDanls 07

giving this a bump...   c'mon y'all...  new members and old...  get signed up for a good time and some great food ... meet some great people and make new friends ...


----------



## nimrod

Keith

 I bought my first smoker to just smoke the fish I caught, that was I wanted it for. Then I tried some smoking some ribs, then a smoked pulled pork. After last year's S Florida Gathering, I took Don's advise and smoked some cheese at the first big cold front we had. The cheese  turned out so good I did it again at the next cold front. Wow what a great taste! From all the sausage making info I gathered at the event I finally decided to get off the dime and give it a try. I made the best bratwurst, you taught me how to make smoked meat sticks, Jeremy shared so much info that I left with the knowledge of a seasoned pro. Doug is so into smoking that he can inspire anyone to give it a try. Recently I picked up a electric meat grinder, a slicer and a snack stick sized tip for the stuffer. I'm loving it!  

 All this circles back to attending the gathering, the gathering has really inspired me to try more smoker ideas. So with that, everyone needs to attend the South Florida Gathering to get inspired, meet new friends and have a great time and enjoy some of the best foods ever! I have introduced a few friends to backyard smoking, they have passed it on to their friends & family.

 Don't think this event is just for the seasoned pros, don't hesitate to come out for the weekend or just for the day!

 Looking forward to the next gathering in November.

 Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07

Craig..  that's awesome...  that's one of the purpose's of the gatherings...  to inspire... along with learning new techniques ...  which I'm still doing...


----------



## dougmays

Its a really great time and great people! We really hope to see all the old faces and a bunch of new ones!


----------



## jarjarchef

I am working on something new for Saturday night. I may need the assistance of someone who can weld to help build something.....

What is the thoughts of doing something like last year where we don't do major productions of snack sticks or other items, but maybe small little seminar type events? If that is a direction people would like to go, lets put out some areas of interest, so we can build it into the meals for the weekend....


----------



## dougmays

I like it! I was going to do a demo of using the A-Maze-N smokers for cold smoking and if the weather is cool enough we can do some cheese!


----------



## carol506

Learned so much last, can't wait to learn more this fall.  John learned so much that he upgraded this smoker.  Sold original, made one from a Weber and was gifted another.  Now I am not the only cook in the family.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> Learned so much last, can't wait to learn more this fall. John learned so much that he upgraded this smoker. Sold original, made one from a Weber and was gifted another. Now I am not the only cook in the family.


That's great to hear Carol!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Wife has one question, will Tacoma be there?


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Wife has one question, will Tacoma be there?


LOL.....hmmm she is a PITA the camp with when she has to be on the leash all the time...let me think about it.  Maybe as long as i have dog sitters :)


----------



## nimrod

Just the mention of " dog sitter" and the site goes dormant. We will have our camp dogs Carly & Baily there again this year. They are very handy at cleaning up any left overs. Carly will be good as long as she can find a chair that suits her.

  













Carly 2015-11-14_2015.jpg



__ nimrod
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## dougmays

LOL! I'll bring tacoma! 

Sorry i've been a little quiet lately on this thread been super busy with work and side stuff. Gonna start getting the first post updated with meals, plans and show-n-tells soon! 

Hope everyone has been doing well!


----------



## carol506

John raised some ghost peppers and I made jelly.  It's hot,hot but has great flavor, tiny bit goes long way.  Anyone want some?


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> John raised some ghost peppers and I made jelly. It's hot,hot but has great flavor, tiny bit goes long way. Anyone want some?


Sure! :)


----------



## JckDanls 07

giving a friendly bump...  I see a quite a few new members from Fl..  hopefully they would be interested in attending the event...


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

dougmays said:


> Sure! :)


Did the Datil pepper plant make it?


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Did the Datil pepper plant make it?


It did! Both of them are putting out peppers and i noticed yesterday actually that they are turing yellow! i'll post a picture later today


----------



## carol506

John tried a brisket on his egg knockoff last night and was so impressed that he plans to bring one to gathering. Real learning curve on this smoker, holds heat extremely well and cooks in much less time than all recipes.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> John tried a brisket on his egg knockoff last night and was so impressed that he plans to bring one to gathering. Real learning curve on this smoker, holds heat extremely well and cooks in much less time than all recipes.


That's awesome Carol! And that will be great to have a brisket at the gathering!


----------



## floridasteve

I have the gathering on my calendar for sure!  I can bring sandwich meat again if you'd like, and I'll have my tall mini there to cook whatever fri, sat, maybe even Thursday!  It'll be just me and my tent again, so hoping I can find a spot to share with someone.


----------



## carol506

Steve, we're in site 89, if room you are more than welcome to share.  We will have to and screen room.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Was just checking the reservation list...  There's still sites available that are close to the gathering site....  get em now before they are gone...  site 85, and sites 133-136 are still open ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

giving this a bump..  but also gonna ask if anybody needs a charcoal chimney stand this year ??


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We will be there just for the day.


----------



## SmokinAl

We should be there on Sat. just for the day too.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

it'll be great to see y'all again...


----------



## nimrod

Keith,

 I would like one of your chimney stands. They come in mighty handy. Looking forward to Nov, a little cooler weather and the Gathering.

Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My sausage supply will be depleted for sept 21-24.

I will make more when i get back from paducah


----------



## carol506

Keith would like one of your stands also.


----------



## bobcats110

What IS a charcoal chimney stand?  I don't have one, and if it's a cooking gadget, I HAVE to have one.....


----------



## JckDanls 07

One of these...  just stab it in the ground wherever you need it...  I use a torch up through the bottom instead of making a mess with newspaper ash... 

click on picture to enlarge













New Pics 017.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## carol506

Nice, John definitely needs one. Mi


----------



## JckDanls 07

Coming up fast ...  less than 2 months... can't wait...


----------



## bigshea

Did not realize Sebring was South FL?!?!  Any meet ups in "real" south FL i.e. Dude, Broward, West Palm??


----------



## bigshea

*Dade


----------



## JckDanls 07

It started out at Fish Eating Creek ...  but they didn't want to work with us on pricing so we moved it to Sebring ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok.. so as I understand it..  we aren't doing any extracurricular activities (ie. comps, sausage/jerky) ???  ...   :th_crybaby2:


----------



## carol506

Very quiet, I figured menus would be in planning stage by now.  I can bring a pork butt to make breakfast sausage.  Let me know.


----------



## floridasteve

Seems like we should do something.


----------



## SmokinAl

Do you guys have a menu setup yet.

Since we will only be there on Sat.

I was thinking we'd bring a batch of brisket chili for lunch or dinner.

Is that OK?

Al


----------



## tripleq

Hey Guys, noob question , the gathering, I see mention of sites filling up, I take it we are talking camp sites? I would love to come up for a day or three but haven't been camping since I was a kid. I'll grab a room if that the way to go. 

Wayne


----------



## SmokinAl

TripleQ said:


> Hey Guys, noob question , the gathering, I see mention of sites filling up, I take it we are talking camp sites? I would love to come up for a day or three but haven't been camping since I was a kid. I'll grab a room if that the way to go.
> 
> Wayne


There are a ton of Motel/Hotels in the area to choose from.

Al


----------



## floridasteve

You're making my mouth water, Al!


----------



## floridasteve

I hope you can make it, Wayne.  Last year was my first gathering and I loved it!  Was there for the whole thing and learned a LOT and met a LOT of great people.


----------



## nimrod

Carol's breakfast sausage was mighty good last year! I am counting down the days. I'm assuming the Saturday smoke what you bring dinner is still on? 
Anyone have a way to contact Doug?
Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

You can just PM him.

"dougmays"

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

TripleQ said:


> Hey Guys, noob question , the gathering, I see mention of sites filling up, I take it we are talking camp sites? I would love to come up for a day or three but haven't been camping since I was a kid. I'll grab a room if that the way to go.
> 
> Wayne



Wayne..  yes it is camp sites ..  it is in Highlands Hammock State Park which is in Sebring...  you are more than welcome to come join us ...  whether it's for 3 days or only 1....  as Al said there are rooms available near by if you don't wanna camp...  I like to camp for the simple reason as to not have to drive after having a few beverages...   

As for Menu's...  I don't think we really have gone by one..  just cook what/when you want and go from there...


----------



## JckDanls 07

carol506 said:


> Very quiet, I figured menus would be in planning stage by now.  I can bring a pork butt to make breakfast sausage.  Let me know.



sure Carol...  bring a butt and I'll bring my grinder...  gonna need some breakfast sausage for sure...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Just a day trip for us but we will be bringing something


----------



## dougmays

Hey all! I'm super sorry for being out of the loop!! I normally get notifications when people post but thas obviously not been happening! I also started a new.job which has required alot of travelling. I apologize for letting this slide.

Im actually wrapping up a work dinner in Fort Lauderdale now and heating back to the hotel to jump on these items.

Wayne check out the sites that Keith mentioned on the previous page. For anyoue who hasn't been before...we have a mixture of tent campers, rv campers and one-dayers. To this point we havent had a hotel-er but hey no judgement :) AC and showers are a nice thing.

Also there are nice shower and bathroom facilities there. 

More to come very soon! Again sorry for.letting this thread slide a little bit. Been a crazy time in my life the last 6 months 

Looking forward to this as always!!


----------



## dougmays

Okey doke....again i'm sorry for letting this all linger more than 3 weeks! I've had alot going one in my life. Hopefully i touch on everyone's points and i'l be updating the 1st sticky post with menu and planning info. For some reason the "quote" and "multi-quote" features are messing up for me right now so i had to keep track of comments in a separate file.

@nepas
looking forward to the sausage and glad you can make it this year!!

@bobcats110

Keith (@JckDanls 07) makes these great charcoal chimney stands! Are you planning on coming to the Gathering?

@BigShea
i was in Broward for 8 years and started this during that time, more people where a little more north at the time so we started at one place and evolved from there. I’m currently in North Florida with the farthest drive of Florida folks. You’re still welcome to join!

@TripleQ
Some people camp in tents, some people own/rent/borrow RV’s, and some are one-dayers. We’ve never had hotel-ers but everyone loves some AC and Showers! If you look at the previous page @JckDanls 07 has posted some of the open spots if you want to get one of them for yourself. We also have plenty of camping room on some of the tent and TV rentals we can all share! We have all shared space pretty well in the past!

By the way shower and bathroom facilities at Highland Hammock are pretty nice!

@SmokinAl Brisket Chili sounds amazing!!!

Generally on Saturday is our "big meal day"...so bring whatever you want for that. Any volunteers for Breakfast's Friday, Saturday and Sunday? I'm not a big breakfast person but i can contribute foods for those meals :)

*Extracurricular Activities*

In the past we have done *sausage and snack stick making*. In my opinion its been a love hate relationship with that due to time and resources but at the end of the weekend everyone is happy with the end product. Ill donate 4 butts for it if the group wants to do it.

Games - I will have cornhole, Keith generally brings cornhole and ring toss. If anyone has any others they want to bring like horseshoes, poker, ect let us know!

I'm going to do a demo on using the A-Maze-N cold smokers that forum member @TJohnson makes and always graciously donates to our Gathering! We'll also be giving away the smokers he's given us for the demo after! I believe Jeramy (@jarjarchef) has some ideas for cooking demos as well. He and I need to meet up about this soon.

Menus! Check page one at the top!

I'l be checking this thread atleast a couple times a week for now on. Sorry for any lack of momentum i've caused. We are all going to have a great time!


----------



## bobcats110

> @bobcats110
> 
> Keith (@JckDanls 07) makes these great charcoal chimney stands! Are you planning on coming to the Gathering?
> 
> Hi Doug - it's on my radar.  I don't think I'll be an overnight guest this year, but thinking a day trip in to meet the group may be in order.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


>


That's fine @bobcats110  ! Single day on Saturday is perfectly fine, we'd love to have you!


----------



## dougmays

Alot of updates on Page 1...until tomorrow, good night :)


----------



## ega-q

Sounds like we are getting things going... I'll put in that I will have a fatty or two and a chicken for Saturday, with some snacks for during the day.


----------



## dougmays

EGA-Q said:


> Sounds like we are getting things going... I'll put in that I will have a fatty or two and a chicken for Saturday, with some snacks for during the day.



Sounds good buddy! You and the wife staying the night this year or just coming for the day?


----------



## ega-q

dougmays said:


> Sounds good buddy! You and the wife staying the night this year or just coming for the day?


Only me, Ang has to work. I'm coming down Friday night and staying till Sunday mid morning.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok.. so far...  I'm gonna do my maple bourban ham for Friday night...


----------



## dougmays

Sounds good @EGA-Q  it'll be good to throw some drinks back around the bonfire with ya!

Keith i'll update the first page, that Ham is awesome! 

I know last year a lot of the ladies were making breakfast stuff, if yall are gonna do that again this year let me know and we can properly organize that. I'm not a big breakfast person but i have no problem brining eggs or bacon to pitch in for that cause :) 

Getting excited!


----------



## dougmays

just giving this a bump :)

@carol506  and @nimrod  just wanted to make sure y'all saw the updates


----------



## carol506

We are planning on doing a brisket one day.  Can bring John's family "secret" Coney chili recipe for Thursday, someone can bring bind and fogs.  Also can bring a pork butt got breakfast sausage.


----------



## carol506

That should read byo buns and dogs on Thursday.

So far we will have brisket  for Friday, pork butt for breakfast sausage.  Also does anyone want ghost pepper jelly?  Or hot, hot pepper jelly? 

I will be happy to help cook breakfast each day and assist where needed.  Learned so much last year.

Our friends, Gene and Lois are planning on joining us again this year.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> That should read byo buns and dogs on Thursday.
> 
> So far we will have brisket for Friday, pork butt for breakfast sausage. Also does anyone want ghost pepper jelly? Or hot, hot pepper jelly?
> 
> I will be happy to help cook breakfast each day and assist where needed. Learned so much last year.
> 
> Our friends, Gene and Lois are planning on joining us again this year.


Glad your bringing guests! Always good to see new faces and get more people interested in BBQ and Cooking :)

i'll update the menu on Page 1 with your Brisket and Chili. I'd certainly love to try the pepper jellies, i love spicy!


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> That should read byo buns and dogs on Thursday.
> 
> So far we will have brisket for Friday, pork butt for breakfast sausage. Also does anyone want ghost pepper jelly? Or hot, hot pepper jelly?
> 
> I will be happy to help cook breakfast each day and assist where needed. Learned so much last year.
> 
> Our friends, Gene and Lois are planning on joining us again this year.


I can bring Dogs, maybe throw them on a smoker to cook them :)


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry everyone, been crazy busy at work. Looks like things are coming together.  
I should be getting there Thursday afternoon. I am planning on seeing what everyone commits to making before I add to the list. Usually at work when we do something like this noone puts anything on the list and then the day of there are over 30 diffrent items made. So ill look for areas of need like side items or even maybe something sweet if needed. However if anyone has something they want demonstrated or help with,  let me know and I can make plans for it.

Things should be calming down a bit now the big group is done. So I should be on a little more.

Side note, we all need to bring paper goods. The last couple years they have seemed to get sparse at times after snacks, meals and rain..... just a random thought....


----------



## dougmays

jarjarchef said:


> ...
> 
> Side note, we all need to bring paper goods. The last couple years they have seemed to get sparse at times after snacks, meals and rain..... just a random thought....


Good point on the paper good Jeramy! 

Also you reminded me to talk about Demos....I plan on using the A-Maze-N smokers from @TJohnson  last year that unfortunately didn't make it down with me last year and do a demo on Cold Smoking. As the date gets closer i'l see what day we think will be the coldest and do a Cheese smoking demo then give away the smokers!

Does anyone want to do a demo of anything? It doesn't have to be smoking specific :)

If anyone has any suggestions or additions to this event from previous years to make it even better and more enjoyable/educational we are all ears, lets make this the best gathering yet!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Bringing sticks, chubs and maybe some cheese.

Thinking some brunswick stew


----------



## dougmays

I love a good ol' brunswick stew @nepas   :)


----------



## fitchy

Hi all newbie to the page but found this gathering and ya'll are literally coming to my backyard I will check my work schedule and would love to attend if you'll have me and a couple of buddies who get together and cook all the time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Fitchy.. that's exactly the same way I joined the forums... I was lurking for about a year and then they start this Gathering at Fish Eating Creek...  So I joined the forums just to see If they would let a newbie come and join in...  they welcomed me with open arms and I've been to everyone since.. including the N. Fl. Gathering (just west of Tallahassee) ... 

So by all means come and join us..  bring your BUDS (friends/beer/??) ...  If ya wanna bring smoker and cook something we would all love to taste your wares...   hope to see y'all there...  just look at campsite map on page one to see where we are at in the park ...  site 88 is the community site...


----------



## dougmays

Fitchy said:


> Hi all newbie to the page but found this gathering and ya'll are literally coming to my backyard I will check my work schedule and would love to attend if you'll have me and a couple of buddies who get together and cook all the time.


Ditto what Kieth (@JckDanls 07) said! We'd love to have you and your friends!


----------



## floridasteve

I will more than likely come over Thursday. I will bring my tall mini.  I thought maybe I'd bring a turkey over to cook sometime.  I can also bring over some sliced smoked meats for sandwiches like I did last year if that would be helpful.  I could also bring my vacuum tumbler and demo how it works for matinating.  Maybe a patch of chicken legs instead of the turkey, or in addition?  Y'all tell me what you'd prefer.  I could also bring fixens for smoked scalloped potatoes for Sat if I done do turkey that day.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hey Steve...  as far as sandwich meat..  I believe there will be left overs from previous nights cooks for that...  I'de like to see the vacuum tumbler in action ...  both Turkey and the potatoes sound good...  I'm sure there will be room in another smoker if you want to do them both at same time...


----------



## dougmays

FloridaSteve said:


> I will more than likely come over Thursday. I will bring my tall mini. I thought maybe I'd bring a turkey over to cook sometime. I can also bring over some sliced smoked meats for sandwiches like I did last year if that would be helpful. I could also bring my vacuum tumbler and demo how it works for matinating. Maybe a patch of chicken legs instead of the turkey, or in addition? Y'all tell me what you'd prefer. I could also bring fixens for smoked scalloped potatoes for Sat if I done do turkey that day.


I agree we probably dont need the sandwich meat because we always have so much leftovers, even though your stuff was good last year! :)

I'd love to see the vacuum tumbler in action because i've always seen them in posts but never used and intrigued for myself! Can i put you down on Saturday for a demo? Scalloped Potatoes and Turkey sound good! Want me to put you down for those 2 things Saturday? If your worried about the turkey sitting in the cooler for a couple days we coudl do the turkey Thur or Fri and potatoes Saturday? Just let me know!


----------



## floridasteve

Okay.  I'll plan on doing the turkey and potatoes on Saturday.  That will pretty much max me out for that day.  For the tumbler demo, how about we do that Friday.  I'll bring over a a small chunk of loin and we'll do that Friday afternoon.  It works GREAT for jerky.  If you'd like I could slice up the other chuck of loin and we could tumble cure it as well on Friday then cook it on sat if someone was an electric they won't be using.   I think I'll also plan on bringing some chicken legs over Thursday and we can tumble marinate them to add to thurs potluck.  Should be enough time if I can get my ass on the road early enough.  Lol 

That time are you heading over Keith?


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve... we'll probably leave around 10 Thurs. morning...  If somebody is on our site we won't be able to get into our site until 1 or so


----------



## tripleq

FloridaSteve said:


> Okay. I'll plan on doing the turkey and potatoes on Saturday. That will pretty much max me out for that day. For the tumbler demo, how about we do that Friday. I'll bring over a a small chunk of loin and we'll do that Friday afternoon. It works GREAT for jerky. If you'd like I could slice up the other chuck of loin and we could tumble cure it as well on Friday then cook it on sat if someone was an electric they won't be using. I think I'll also plan on bringing some chicken legs over Thursday and we can tumble marinate them to add to thurs potluck. Should be enough time if I can get my ass on the road early enough. Lol
> 
> That time are you heading over Keith?


Realisticly , what time do you think you'll get around to the tumbler demo? that is something I would like to see.


----------



## floridasteve

Probably around 3pm on Friday. But I imagine we'll be playing with it on and aff all weekend.


----------



## jarjarchef

I can bring my tumbler as well of needed.

I may have access to a sous vide set up as well. I might bring it to play with. If I can get it I may do a brisket for comparison to the traditional one being done by the rest. More to come on that one possibly.


----------



## dougmays

Cool Steve i'll update Page 1 with the stuff your bringing! 

I'm planning on arriving 1-2pm Thursday as well.


----------



## floridasteve

That would be cool, Jeramy!


----------



## dougmays

3 more weeks!!!!! I've updated page one with a couple things i'll bring, i'll bring more than that but still feeling out the rest of the menu that everyone is bringing. I'll bring buns for the chili dogs thursday night and i'll make some chipotle coleslaw for saturday.

A note on saturday....generally we finished up breakfast closer to "lunch time" and we have a LARGE dinner with everyone making so much food for dinner. So we dont really have a planned lunch but snacking throughout the day is encouraged if you have little treats you want to make up!

Also as far at meals and eating...dont think you HAVE to make food for everyone or join in on all the group eating. If you and your guests want some alone time away from the group and/or just want to make a small meal for yourselves that is OK as well! In the past years some people want some personal/family/alone time and others want to be involved in everything. Make this weekend what you want out of it!  :)


----------



## dougmays

@boykjo  are you coming down this year?!


----------



## JckDanls 07

what about Don (OrlandosmoKing) ...   anybody heard from him ?? is he and his gang coming ?? 

OHHHHHHHHH DONNNNNNNN

Also I agree with Doug....  don't feel like you have to cook enough for the whole group ...  just cook what you want..  if you want to share then share..  if you want to keep it for yourselves then do that..  no grudges are held...  it's all about having fun ..  not what you can bring to the table ...


----------



## tripleq

Its good to know, Im new the the smokin family and as such, Im not set up to travel with my stuff. So I was thinking I would bring what I need to put hair poppin edges on knives in a earn my keep kinda gesture. Im looking forward to meeting everyone and learning alot.

Wayne


----------



## JckDanls 07

Wayne...  now I'm up for that..  my knives are so used and abused...  you might need a 80 grit grinder to get started on mine...  :biggrin:

Knife sharpening would be a great demo..  everybody needs it sooner or later...


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> Wayne... now I'm up for that.. my knives are so used and abused... you might need a 80 grit grinder to get started on mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife sharpening would be a great demo.. everybody needs it sooner or later


Funny you should say that, an 80 grit diamond stone is where I start if the edge is trashed.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

TripleQ said:


> Funny you should say that, an 80 grit diamond stone is where I start if the edge is trashed.


Can i bring my knives


----------



## tripleq

nepas said:


> Can i bring my knives


sure


----------



## dougmays

TripleQ said:


> Its good to know, Im new the the smokin family and as such, Im not set up to travel with my stuff. So I was thinking I would bring what I need to put hair poppin edges on knives in a earn my keep kinda gesture. Im looking forward to meeting everyone and learning alot.
> 
> Wayne


I think you just got a job for the Gathering @TripleQ   haha! I would love tips and tricks for keeping a good edge on my knives and sharpening and honing techniques!


----------



## dougmays

@OrlandoSmoKing  Always is late to the party but arrives in fine fashion Keith! And he'll likely make his "world famous smoked beans"


----------



## carol506

Need a head count for Thursday so I will know how much chilli to bring.  Thanks.


----------



## carol506

TripleQ said:


> sure


can I bring my knives too?


----------



## carol506

I can bring a couple dozen eggs for breakfast one day.


----------



## tripleq

carol506 said:


> can I bring my knives too?


no prob.


----------



## floridasteve

D





dougmays said:


> Cool Steve i'll update Page 1 with the stuff your bringing!
> 
> I'm planning on arriving 1-2pm Thursday as well.



Doug, I'll be cooking some marinated chicken legs Thursday night, marinated pork loin Friday night.  These are not on the schedule.

I just watched Stephen raichlen do a cured turkey (turkey ham) on his tv show.  I _may_ try that on saturdays turkey.

:yahoo::grilling_smilie::sausage:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Just going to be the Friday day trip for me and the mrs.


----------



## tiki guy

Saturday /Sunday for us Doug


----------



## nimrod

We haven't decided what to bring yet, It will come to me before long. I will definitely lend a hand to Carol for the breakfast.


----------



## tiki guy

Just let us know what ya would like us to bring , last time we brought  ice, paper  products , chips & cleaning stuff .........Drop me a message


----------



## JckDanls 07

Tiki Guy said:


> Just let us know what ya would like us to bring , last time we brought  ice, paper  products , chips & cleaning stuff .........Drop me a message



all the above is always in high demand ..  good thinking ..


----------



## jarjarchef

Ill be ready for some relaxation by the time the gathering gets here. Been some crazy months lately. I am still not sure what I am going to bring and make. Looking at the sous vide brisket for Saturday and possibly a few other new things the other nights. It really depends on what equipment I end up bringing.  I am going to approach a neighbor about a smoker he is selling. Maybe he will let me bring it to test it out before buying.

But as said before. If there is something you want me to demo, let me know. Ill be happy to show anything I can.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Steve...  Jeramy ...   how much meat (wght wise) can you get in the tumblers comfortably without over crowding ? And needs to tumble how long to take in the marinade ?  Was just thinking about bringing the  10 tray dehydrator and a pork loin and making some pork jerky ...  That's if we can talk Doug into some of his "world famous" jerky marinade...


----------



## floridasteve

jarjarchef said:


> But as said before. If there is something you want me to demo, let me know. Ill be happy to show anything I can.



What I'd really like to learn from you is how you professionals keep food warm, or reheat it, while still maintaining that just cooked taste.  I'm sure restaurants aren't pulling ribs off the smoker every hour just so they'll be fresh.


----------



## jarjarchef

Kieth specs say up to 4# of meat.


----------



## floridasteve

JckDanls 07 said:


> Steve...  Jeramy ...   how much meat (wght wise) can you get in the tumblers comfortably without over crowding ? And needs to tumble how long to take in the marinade ?  Was just thinking about bringing the  10 tray dehydrator and a pork loin and making some pork jerky ...  That's if we can talk Doug into some of his "world famous" jerky marinade...



I thought is was 5 pounds.  I usually do a whole loin and split it, after slicing, into two batches.  You tumble for 30 minutes.  Todds says that's enough, and it probably would be if you ate it a few days.  I always add come cure, so I let it sit in the juice overnight and smoke it the next day.  

If you want to try a batch, I can bring the ingredients for my teriyaki jerky.  I have it refined quite nicely.  But it you want something else, you'll have to look otherwise as it's the only kind I make.


----------



## dougmays

Hey everyone! Back from a long busy weekend so getting caught up!

@carol506  - Looks like approx 9-10 Thursday night. I'll bring Dogs and Buns!

@JckDanls 07  - I'll bring stuff for jerky marinade as well!

@FloridaSteve  - I think i've got everything updated on Page 1 but let me know if i've forgotten anything for anyone

I'll also bring extra eggs and bacon for breakfast foods. As like @jarjarchef  i still dont know what all i'm going to make but now that the menu is populating i can figure that out :)


----------



## jarjarchef

FloridaSteve said:


> I thought is was 5 pounds.  I usually do a whole loin and split it, after slicing, into two batches.  You tumble for 30 minutes.  Todds says that's enough, and it probably would be if you ate it a few days.



I thought i saw 5# before, but looked it up and it said 4#. As long as it can move around, i figure put what you can fit.

Based on what i have been told about vacuum marinating the 30 min should be good. The vacuum forces the meat to open up so the marinade penetrates more effectively. Then when the vacuum is removed it locks it in. However i am not an expert with it.


----------



## floridasteve

I use mine a lot and love it.  I marinate and smoke a lot of pork loin and eye of round.  I slice it thin for sandwiches.  That is my usual lunch[emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## nimrod

The vac-tumbler is all new to me. I'll be real interested to see how that works. May be a new have to have toy, err tool for me.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Won't be long now....  2 weeks .. I'm ready ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Ok i'm getting the Brunswick stew ready today.

Make the sauce first, set this aside for adding later.













bswsb.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Diced potatoes, onions, melted butter.













bswsb1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Home smoked chicken (hickory)













bswsb2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Pulled pork













bswsb3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Simmering in layers. Pork & chicken added to the taters/onions. 













bswsb4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Adding chopped stewed tomatoes, peas, lima beans, cream corn. Keep simmering. Stir but not to much to break the taters apart.













bswsb5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Now add the sauce that was made first. Gently stir in.













bswsb6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






Now cover and slow simmer for 2 hours. Use a slotted spoon to fold once or twice.













bswsb7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016






When its cool i will vac seal this. I can bring my stock pot if needed.

My wife wont eat this stew because she no like cream corn & onions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  How bout that, an Amish girl that dont like corn?

See Y'all soon.

Cooling













bswbst8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## tripleq

Mouth is watering Nepas, I can see I will be sharpening so steel for sure. 

wayne


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Brunswick stew is a done deal. Vac sealed and ready to head to the freezer, 3 large bags and one small.













bswstewb5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Bump this up. Getting close, 8 days


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> what about Don (OrlandosmoKing) ...   anybody heard from him ?? is he and his gang coming ??
> 
> OHHHHHHHHH DONNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> No worries sir! I/we are planning to attend. Hope you're ready. lol


----------



## carol506

We are a week away and it's very quiet here.  We are starting gathering goodies for the trip.  I will be bringing a stack of plates along with chili, brisket, pork loin (Keith us going to grind so we can have breakfast sausage), some eggs, and BBQ beans.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

We will be there Friday morning with goodies.

Where can we park the car.


----------



## boykjo

Thanks for the invite doug but wont be able to make it this year. Plate has been full for the past 2 yrs... Y'all have a great time and I'll be watching

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07

Carol...  I will bring the grinder... Hoping you made a mistake on saying pork loin and meant boston butt... loins are to lean for sausage...  sausage needs the fat that;s in a Butt...

 Rick..  you can come and park right at the campsites ...   

Joe....  hope everything goes well on cleaning that plate up...  hopefully next year it will be clean...  

Don..  have you ever seen me not ready ??? :yahoo:

So far I'm doing a ham..  haven't made up my mind yet on some other treats ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Carol... I will bring the grinder... Hoping you made a mistake on saying pork loin and meant boston butt... loins are to lean for sausage... sausage needs the fat that;s in a Butt...
> 
> Rick.. you can come and park right at the campsites ...
> 
> Joe.... hope everything goes well on cleaning that plate up... hopefully next year it will be clean...
> 
> Don.. have you ever seen me not ready ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm doing a ham.. haven't made up my mind yet on some other treats ...


Thank You


----------



## JckDanls 07

yup...  getting camper out this wknd and start loading up... 

As Carol said.. not much hype going on.. but you know everybody is gearing up and ready for some R + R ...


----------



## jarjarchef

So, I am not as organized as you Kieth. I still need to get my [email protected]# together. It has been a crazy banquet season and to top it off, I did not realize till a week or so ago that we moved this up by a week. Booked the correct weekend, but never put it together. So kind of threw me off my groove.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will be getting there sometime around 1-2pm. I have the same tent as last year, have not bought my own yet. I do have some plastic containers, but not as much as years past. They will be the last thing I pack, so if no room, no containers. Sorry. I thought I was going to be able to get the trailer smoker, but ran into another issue with my legal issues with Ex, so lawer got the money 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I will bring my normal pantry full of stuff (potatoes, onions,veggies, spices, rice, pasta, eggs, cheese, bread and anything else I can fit in my truck).

Thursday night I will add to the hot dogs a sandwich I have seen online and some coleslaw, salad or potato salad (not sure what I will have time for). If when we get there and we feel we have plenty for Thursday night, I can do for lunch/snacks on Friday.

Friday night I was planning on making smoked pork tacos. Dad is planning on his smoked fish sushi. He has been working/planning this since last year. Yes, he got bit by the gathering bug.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Saturday night I am planning on doing a 48hr Sous Vide Brisket, figure since traditional was being done, might be nice to compare 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Dad said he is working on a snacky thing for everyone to enjoy during the day.

I have not bought anything yet as far as groceries, so I am still open for demo requests that we can tie into the family meals. If something comes up, Walmart is just 20min away if really needed. It really looks like the main dishes are getting the focus as usual, we need to think of sides and even maybe sweet stuff. Ill bring my Dutch Oven and see if maybe someone can help me make a cobbler or cake with it.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do have a boring white cornhole set I can bring, but would rather not if there is going to be ones there already. They take up a lot of room, would rather bring containers instead.


----------



## carol506

Sorry Keith I meant pork butt.  Probably bringing 2 as got a great deal on double pack.  One will be cubed for ease.


----------



## nimrod

Jeremy,

 Glad your Dad is coming back this year. I really enjoyed his company last year. 

Nepas, that Brunswick stew looks awesome. I could smell it simmering in the pot from here. I imagine your neighbors were milling about looking for a taste of that.

The only thing I have ready is some pork butt cubed up and packaged. This weekend we will start working on getting everything else ready to go.

 Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My wife has to get some stitches out friday morning at 9, then we will be heading to the SFG


----------



## boykjo

Have a great time everyone.........













Benny.png



__ boykjo
__ Oct 29, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Do i need to bring any cooking device like induction top, stock pot, air fryer.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Air fryer ??  don't believe I've seen/used one of them before .. 

so I obliged a little to much in my screen name last night ...  didn't get anything done today ....


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Air fryer ?? don't believe I've seen/used one of them before ..
> 
> so I obliged a little to much in my screen name last night ... didn't get anything done today ....


Oh yeah

Air cooked pepperoni is the awesome and sprinkled with parm. WOOO HOOO


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> so I obliged a little to much in my screen name last night ... didn't get anything done today ....









This week is Charlyn's Birthday. So a little focused on that. Still have not started....


----------



## dougmays

Hey all! Sorry i've been quiet again...i was out of town for a week for work and that kept me busy as well as catering for a friend's gym grand opening in Tampa this past weekend. I'm ready for some R&R

@nepas  I"ve always been curious about these Air Fryers so if your willing to bring and show us what you can do with it i'd certainly be interested!

@JckDanls 07  I can bring another butt or 2 for sausage or whatever, do you need more?

@jarjarchef   - that fish sushi your dad made was awesome! Looking forward to it again! Also for your tacos, i make a chipotle coleslaw that i usually put on my tacos when i vend at festivals, i can make a large batch of that to add to the tacos if that is ok with you? I have alot of left over coleslaw mix from this past weekend's catering event

I've updated Page 1 with some of these updates! @nepas  , what night/day were you making the Stew on? 

I'm going to do a Stuffed Pork Loin (probably saturday since there is already alot going on friday), i'm bringing Cheese for cold smoking demo (hopefully we get cooler weather so we can do this), i'm also going to make some Collard Greens. I'll bring extra eggs and bacon to contribute to breakfasts. I'll bring both of my 12" cast iron skillets if we need them.

We graciously received Vac bags from @Lisa B  from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited! She has been a great supporter of our even since its inception!

Did i forget anything from the last week of posts?

I'm excited!!

Oh and i was going to bring my corn hole set but a little lid using it as a ramp at a tailgate a couple weeks ago broke one of the legs and i havent' had time to fix it, do we need it? IF so i can get stuff to fix it in the next day or so.

Let's keep the convo up so we can make sure we have everything on hand! i'll be checking this multiple times a day for the remainder of the week!

I'll be heading down Thursday probably around 11am!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Roger that

Will bring the air fryer and some pepperoni slices to fry up.


----------



## floridasteve

Got slightly sidetracked by a car repair and negotiation a house sale.  But I did some shopping and have the drumsticks, pork loin and turkey breast in the freezer.  I still need to make the marinade and rub paste for the turkey (this needs cooked), and get the ingrediants rounded up for the tators.  And then there's packing everything [emoji]128534[/emoji][emoji]128534[/emoji][emoji]128534[/emoji]

But I am excited :sausage:


----------



## dougmays

Just a thought...can we get a head count on smokers and cooking devices? I usually bring my 18" WSM along with my trailer for "smaller cooking" but i'm letting a fried borrow it for a family birthday he wants to cater to. Just want to get an idea of what we'll have at our disposal. I"ll also bring a twin pack of Kingsford

Here is what i think we have so far:

@dougmays  - Trailer smoker and 2 burner gas stove

@JckDanls 07   - Mini WSM

@jarjarchef  - Not-so-mini WSM :)

@nepas  - Air Fryer

@carol506  - Customer made Weber smoker?

Anyone else? Do we want a charcoal grill? if so i might be able to fit mine but it'd be the last thing i'd pack up for space concerns.

*DINNER*

Also just a note on "dinner"....in order to not have to much (is that even a thing?? haha) at Dinner time...anyone making food for each day is welcome to stagger and make stuff at anytime after breakfast. This way we can eat throughout the day and not have just a giant dinner. Just a thought so we dont let any food goto waste :)

*FIREWOOD*

Anyone have access to a plethora of firewood for night time fires? I'll have enough wood in my smoker for cooking but would prefer to keep that for cooking and not firewood. @JckDanls 07  are you bringing those little wood spacer things you bring each year for firewood? I might sharpen up my splitting axe and try to cut up some older logs i have for firewood.

I have a Tabassco pepper plant that is out of control and i cannot keep up with picking the peppers...would anyone want me to bring some down?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

dougmays said:


> Just a thought...can we get a head count on smokers and cooking devices? I usually bring my 18" WSM along with my trailer for "smaller cooking" but i'm letting a fried borrow it for a family birthday he wants to cater to. Just want to get an idea of what we'll have at our disposal. I"ll also bring a twin pack of Kingsford
> 
> Here is what i think we have so far:
> 
> @dougmays  - Trailer smoker and 2 burner gas stove
> 
> @JckDanls 07   - Mini WSM
> 
> @jarjarchef  - Not-so-mini WSM :)
> 
> @nepas  - Air Fryer
> 
> @carol506  - Customer made Weber smoker?
> 
> Anyone else? Do we want a charcoal grill? if so i might be able to fit mine but it'd be the last thing i'd pack up for space concerns.
> 
> *DINNER*
> 
> Also just a note on "dinner"....in order to not have to much (is that even a thing?? haha) at Dinner time...anyone making food for each day is welcome to stagger and make stuff at anytime after breakfast. This way we can eat throughout the day and not have just a giant dinner. Just a thought so we dont let any food goto waste :)
> 
> *FIREWOOD*
> 
> Anyone have access to a plethora of firewood for night time fires? I'll have enough wood in my smoker for cooking but would prefer to keep that for cooking and not firewood. @JckDanls 07  are you bringing those little wood spacer things you bring each year for firewood? I might sharpen up my splitting axe and try to cut up some older logs i have for firewood.
> 
> I have a Tabassco pepper plant that is out of control and i cannot keep up with picking the peppers...would anyone want me to bring some down?


Sure

I'm a pepper head.

I have a CookAir grill only used 1x. Anyone want to try it out on something.


----------



## dougmays

I might also have some Morugas and Datils to bring :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker

dougmays said:


> I might also have some Morugas and Datils to bring :)


Morugas yes. I grow Datils here at the resort.


----------



## dougmays

I also have a 10lb bag of chicken quarters in my Freezer i could thaw and bring , but i feel like we are good on main course items?


----------



## dougmays

Sorry for the influx of posts my mind is starting to wander as the day goes by and this weekend comes closer....I would LOVE if between @TripleQ  and @jarjarchef  we can get a demo of proper sharpening, honing and overall how to keep your knife super sharp all the time presentation/demo. I feel like my knives dont keep an edge long enough and sometimes when i hone, they feel duller :( 

I have a Victornox 8" chef's knife that was crazy sharp when i got it and i cannot seem to get that edge back


----------



## carol506

Doug,John is bringing a "knock off" egg instead of weber.


----------



## jarjarchef

@dougmays   If you want to bring your spicy cole slaw that is good. I was going to make a simple lime and cilantro slaw as well. We can have both.

Different knives react well to sharpening. Victornox is a soft metal and very tricky to work with, usually it is all about the angle with them.

Firewood Ill see what space I have. My problem is we put the cover back on my truck, but will figure out something.


----------



## dougmays

carol506 said:


> Doug,John is bringing a "knock off" egg instead of weber.


ok cool!


jarjarchef said:


> @dougmays   If you want to bring your spicy cole slaw that is good. I was going to make a simple lime and cilantro slaw as well. We can have both.
> 
> Different knives react well to sharpening. Victornox is a soft metal and very tricky to work with, usually it is all about the angle with them.
> 
> Firewood Ill see what space I have. My problem is we put the cover back on my truck, but will figure out something.


Good to know about the Victornox and that its not just me. i'm gonna bring a bunch of knives and my 2 different honing stones


----------



## orlandosmoking

Doug you can put me down for site 79.  Oh yeah, also sites 82 and 83. I'll have my mini WSM. Was hoping you will have room on your rig again for my beans and ????  other stuff that won't fit in my mini. I could do a butt overnight again for lunch and not sure what else is coming along just yet. Got a couple of extra chickens I may bring along.


----------



## ega-q

Planing to bring my Smoke Hollow-E, a small travel grill (not good for much but fire under the grate)... As said before I will have some easy eats for Saturday and will try to figure out some sides to offset the protein overload (not sure how that would be a problem but some folks can't live by meat alone). 

Looking to roll in Friday early afternoon and set up... see you all there.


----------



## tripleq

dougmays said:


> I feel like my knives dont keep an edge long enough and sometimes when i hone, they feel duller :(
> 
> I have a Victornox 8" chef's knife that was crazy sharp when i got it and i cannot seem to get that edge back





jarjarchef said:


> Different knives react well to sharpening. Victornox is a soft metal and very tricky to work with, usually it is all about the angle with them.


He's correct, there is no such thing as a perfect knife, As a rule of thumb, the higher the carbon, the lower the rockwell once hardened when compared to most of the stainlesses out there. The trade off is the softer steels you can get much sharper than the harder stuff but the edge doesn't last as long. Add to that the geometry of nearly all store bought knives is wonky at best and what you end up with is closer to a spoon than a knife. Keep me in food and drink and teach me some smoking magic and I'll make them right. jarjar do you have a preferred  edge? What I've settled on for my kitchen knives is a 20deg convex, fleshed out differently depending on its function but I can do what ever you want.


----------



## dougmays

OrlandoSmoKing said:


> Doug you can put me down for site 79. Oh yeah, also sites 82 and 83. I'll have my mini WSM. Was hoping you will have room on your rig again for my beans and ???? other stuff that won't fit in my mini. I could do a butt overnight again for lunch and not sure what else is coming along just yet. Got a couple of extra chickens I may bring along.


HE LIVES!!!! Gotcha down bud! There will be plenty of room on the trailer :)


TripleQ said:


> He's correct, there is no such thing as a perfect knife, As a rule of thumb, the higher the carbon, the lower the rockwell once hardened when compared to most of the stainlesses out there. The trade off is the softer steels you can get much sharper than the harder stuff but the edge doesn't last as long. Add to that the geometry of nearly all store bought knives is wonky at best and what you end up with is closer to a spoon than a knife. Keep me in food and drink and teach me some smoking magic and I'll make them right. jarjar do you have a preferred  edge? What I've settled on for my kitchen knives is a 20deg convex, fleshed out differently depending on its function but I can do what ever you want.


Mind. Blown! I want to learn more this weekend LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

I have 2 mini's and also a 2 burner propane stove...   I will have some of that wood again for the campfire but some logs would be nice...  I'm not sure on the sausage as I don't have any casings...  I have a few strands for snack sticks but that's it...  we would need Don's MES for low and slow if we were to do any ... I will bring the stuffer  and such just in case...   I was also thinking about bringing chicken wings for lunch/snacks one day ??  y'all let me know...  Charlotte is making broccoli salad and an oreo pie desert for Sat.  

Triple Q... are the ceramic knives sharpanable  (is that even a word)...  or disposable ?? (hope you like shine and/or jack) ...


----------



## floridasteve

I will have my tall mini wsm.
Sorry, can't help with firewood.
I will be bringing my 10x10 canopy for community shade
And my fan, but y'all have to sit downwind of me.  Lol


----------



## tripleq

If I get time, Ill grab some fire wood.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

The salami will be done if anyone wants to try it.













hschor8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 31, 2016


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have 2 mini's and also a 2 burner propane stove... I will have some of that wood again for the campfire but some logs would be nice... I'm not sure on the sausage as I don't have any casings... I have a few strands for snack sticks but that's it... we would need Don's MES for low and slow if we were to do any ... I will bring the stuffer and such just in case... I was also thinking about bringing chicken wings for lunch/snacks one day ?? y'all let me know... Charlotte is making broccoli salad and an oreo pie desert for Sat.
> 
> Triple Q... are the camicer knives sharpanable (is that even a word)... or disposable ?? (hope you like moonshine and/or jack) ...


Ceramic knives are actually Titanium oxide and yes they are sharpenable with special stones but are a PIA. I have some special 2x72" belts for my knife grinder but haven't been able to turn out anything that wouldn't be considered a war crime to carry in uniform:) 

the prices have fallen so much that people consider them disposable after a year or two. all the blades are made in the asian basin or russia with Kyocera making most of them by far. The only real difference between a $15 knife and a $250 ceramic knife seams to be the handle.


>


----------



## JckDanls 07

nepas said:


> The salami will be done if anyone wants to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hschor8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Oct 31, 2016



Don't be silly..  of coarse none of us would like to try that ?? just give it to me secretly and nobody will ever know...  :biggrin:


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> The salami will be done if anyone wants to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hschor8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Oct 31, 2016


Aged and dried raw meat....psssh i'll take a salad instead....said nobody ever!


----------



## dougmays

I could go for a little cooler weather but cannot complain about this!













Screen Shot 2016-11-01 at 10.19.33 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Nov 1, 2016


----------



## tiki guy

Getting ready this week so glad nothing came up ( like last year a week before so we missed out)  See Y'all Saturday


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Getting ready this week so glad nothing came up ( like last year a week before so we missed out)  See Y'all Saturday


Are we doing a cocktail-off Kevin? :) Or maybe just a exploration of different mixed drinks for whoever wants to participate


----------



## tiki guy

Doug, there will be "cocktails" but not really set up for what we talked about last year ( sorry ) I'm really looking forward to see all the people enjoying some R & R ( well deserved its been a trying year )


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Doug, there will be "cocktails" but not really set up for what we talked about last year ( sorry ) I'm really looking forward to see all the people enjoying some R & R ( well deserved its been a trying year )


I think i might bring stuff to make a batch of smoked cherry bourbon lemonade if i get time to smoked the cherries here ahead of time and blend them :)

I can bring a coffee pot for the gathering stop for everyone to use unless someone is already bringing one


----------



## carol506

Love her Oreo our.  Bringing baked beans as a side for whenever.


----------



## carol506

That should have read pie,[emoji]128549[/emoji].


----------



## dougmays

Just want to give a big shout out and THANK YOU to our sponsors who contribute to make this gathering great every year!

@Lisa B  with Vacuum Sealers Unlimited who graciously donates bags and rolls every year to seal up our leftsovers and projects!

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

@TJohnson  with A-Maze-N Smokers. These cold smokers are the best! I'll be doing a demo with these and giving them away after!

https://www.amazenproducts.com/

Thanks for your on going support! 













20161101_141601.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 1, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker

AWESOME


----------



## carol506

Yes our sponsors are awesome.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Lisa...  Todd ..   thanks you guys..  your the best....


----------



## JckDanls 07

bringing my corn toss and washer boards...  still have to fix the one bag for corn toss though ...


----------



## dougmays

JckDanls 07 said:


> bringing my corn toss and washer boards... still have to fix the one bag for corn toss though ...


I can bring my bean bags for back up if you want. I didnt have time to fix the leg on my one board that was broken so not planning on bringing mine


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Update

Wife and I will be there Friday morning after she get her stitches out at 9. I will be there on Saturday also (solo)


----------



## carol506

Just picked up 125 foam plate and brisket.  Should be there around noon.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Y'all want any left overs sealed to go home or to the freezer i can bring the VacMaster 112 chamber sealer. It can seal liquids or food with moisture.


----------



## carol506

Vacmaster a great idea.  Thanks


----------



## nimrod

The sponsors are great! 

A slight change of plans. We will be coming on Thursday now but leaving Sat morning. I'll bring my WSM, stuffer and any casings I have. 

See ya all real soon

Craig


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> Y'all want any left overs sealed to go home or to the freezer i can bring the VacMaster 112 chamber sealer. It can seal liquids or food with moisture.


I'd like to check out the chamber smoker, i'm thinking about getting one so i can vac-seal liquids. I'll also be bringing a regular vacuum sealer for dry goods


----------



## dougmays

I just got bacon, 3 paper towel rolls, dish soap and sponges for the group. Going to Sam's tonight for meat, eggs and cheese!

Can't wait!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Ok i will bring it.

Also some salami. Bringing the chub and y'all can just cut at your leisure.













hsalami.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 2, 2016


----------



## nimrod

That salami looks real good Nepas! I don't see that lasting too long.


----------



## dougmays

So that one is for me....where is everyone else's :)


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> So that one is for me....where is everyone else's :)


​No Doug. Just No.


----------



## JckDanls 07

didn't get as much done as I wanted too... chain saw gave me hard time when cutting wood... plus the World Series is on...  See y'all after noon some time ...  


Don..  when can we expect your presence ??


----------



## orlandosmoking

JckDanls 07 said:


> didn't get as much done as I wanted too... chain saw gave me hard time when cutting wood... plus the World Series is on... See y'all after noon some time ...
> 
> 
> Don.. when can we expect your presence ??


Friday mid day. Check in is at 1 I think


----------



## JckDanls 07

they will let ya in early if nobody is on the site ...


----------



## dougmays

So that one is for me....where is everyone else's :)


JckDanls 07 said:


> they will let ya in early if nobody is on the site ...


Even if someone is on your site you can drive in and park at one of ours till they clear out. 

I also haven't gotten as much done as i wanted to but still planning on hauling out of Gainesville around 10-11am! 

Went to Sam's club and got more plates and plasticware to add to the pool. Picked up a pork loin, eggs, cheese (for cold smoking) and a case of waters. I have about 200 solo cups i'm also bringing


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok... 6 in the morning and I'm up washing truck and camper...  in the dark


----------



## SmokinAl

The chili is done & resting in the fridge. We should be rolling in around noon on Saturday.

I thought I would just keep the chili hot in a crock pot all afternoon, in case someone wanted a snack.

I'm also bringing 2 WSM's that are for sale, a 14.5 & 18.5.

Both have upgraded lid therms & handles on the center section.

The 14.5 has been used about 10 times & the 18.5 about 5 times.

The 14.5 is $100, & the 18.5 is $150.

Rick said he wanted the 14.5, so the 18.5 is still for sale.

See you'all Saturday!

Al


----------



## orlandosmoking

IMG_20161102_172102.jpg



__ orlandosmoking
__ Nov 3, 2016







Making sure there is more relax time.  Dutch's "twisted"  beans ready for some smoke.


----------



## dougmays

@smokingal  that is temping...do i need a 3rd? hmmmm haha

Packing up truck now...damn that baseball game went late! should be rolling out a hour or hour and half. I tried finding a better route than 27 from turnpike but looks like that's the most direct, i just hate all those lights with the trailer. 

@carol506  you might be the first there, hold down the fort! 

I also got one of those chip variety boxes for us to snack on. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!!!!

i'll check on here and post just before putting tire to turf


----------



## orlandosmoking

dougmays said:


> @smokingal
> that is temping...do i need a 3rd? hmmmm haha



Don't be greedy Doug. :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Do we need any adult beverage? I have Angels Envy if you want to try some.


----------



## JckDanls 07

A Shower... and I'm ready... (OMG..  what did i forget)


----------



## JckDanls 07

got my deep fryer and some pellets... will make some pork rinds for snacking...


----------



## JckDanls 07

just gotta stop at Sunny's and pick pick up my meats ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I might take a solo ride over there today and say hi


----------



## SmokinAl

Here's a photo of the smokers:













IMG_3600.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 3, 2016






Al


----------



## dougmays

nepas said:


> Do we need any adult beverage? I have Angels Envy if you want to try some.


I've got 3 cases of Busch Lite, hunting edition :) And a handle of Jack...i need to grab some ginger ale for a chaser


JckDanls 07 said:


> got my deep fryer and some pellets... will make some pork rinds for snacking...


Keith i have a bag o smoked pig skins in my freezer i can bring real quick if you want more?! let me know asap, might be to late. If anyone else thinks i should bring let me know :)


JckDanls 07 said:


> just gotta stop at Sunny's and pick pick up my meats ...


You stole @jarjarchef  competition secrets Kieth! 


nepas said:


> I might take a solo ride over there today and say hi


Do it! 

Hitting the shower and heading out!!!! I'm playing the WHAT DID I FORGET GAME ALSO!


----------



## dougmays

If anyone needs to reach me, my cell is 954-218-2063


----------



## dougmays

If anyone needs to reach me, my cell is 954-218-2063


nepas said:


> Good idea.
> 
> 610.554.9043
> 
> I have some shine also


Shine and Salami?! Will you marry me, its allowed now LOL

Hitting the road..One more note @carol506  I do have the dogs and buns for tonight, i dont think i mentioned that before but wanted to confirm.

See ya soon!!!


----------



## floridasteve

Running late, probably won't get there until 2:30. Will text Doug when I'm actually on the way.


----------



## dougmays

Sounds good I'm full steam ahead


----------



## nimrod

If there is going to be a wedding I'll need to pack my tuxedo T-shirt. Not kissing the bride...


----------



## dougmays

Lol


----------



## carol506

I'll kiss the bride if I want to Craig.  Brought Kracken rum.          We're here and set up, perfect weather and so far no bugs.


----------



## dougmays

Be there in 30


----------



## jarjarchef

Finally leaving. Be there around 4ish..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Park website shows closing at sunset. Is there a way to get in after?


----------



## carol506

Give a call and we'll give you gate code 321-431-4188


----------



## BGKYSmoker

carol506 said:


> Give a call and we'll give you gate code 321-431-4188


Roger that

Call you in few. Got something going right now y'all may like.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Last minute goodie.

My wife making an apple pie moonshine glaze bundt cake. The shine i got from Paducah, KY 3 years ago and just opened for this. Glaze taste good as did a couple shots  D'OH













apshin.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 3, 2016


















apshin1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 3, 2016


















apshin2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 3, 2016


----------



## orlandosmoking

nepas said:


> Last minute goodie.
> 
> 
> My wife making an apple pie moonshine glaze bundt cake. The shine i got from Paducah, KY 3 years ago and just opened for this. Glaze taste good as did a couple shots  D'OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apshin.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Nov 3, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apshin1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Nov 3, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apshin2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Nov 3, 2016



That looks reeeaaaaaly good!  Sure wish I was there already.


----------



## orlandosmoking

For those who are there already,  is the WiFi fixed this year?


----------



## tripleq

Looks Good, I will be heading up tomorrow mid day, Im going to toss some oak in a bag for firewood.


----------



## ega-q

Still working, heading out tomorrow mid day, got someone with some bottles of rum if anyone is interested... will cost us a doggie bag or two... They asked if we want Light, Mid, or Dark...


----------



## carol506

Dark please


----------



## floridasteve

IMG_2075.JPG



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 3, 2016






Doug and Jeramy around the campfire


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Took this pic around midnight.













sfg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 4, 2016


----------



## dougmays

Don, no WiFi anymore. They said it was.to much of a hassle.

I have 3 extra parking passes. I'll check.this throughout he day.

I'm fed,.showered and now beered. Keith is grin ding sausage


----------



## SmokinAl

Doug, when I come tomorrow.

Where do I park my truck?

Al


----------



## dougmays

There is plenty of parking at the site Al. When you come in the gate passed the office stay right and you should see us passed the bathrooms


----------



## tiki guy

SmokinAl , you gonna be there on Saturday or Sunday ?  We won't be there till Saturday but would love to meet ya ( have talked to ya on the forum for a few year.    Time to thank ya in person for all your help


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Doug!

Judy & I will be there on Saturday around noon.

See y'all then!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I have some pics i will be posting tonight of the happenings at the SFG


----------



## tripleq

Hey guys , I had a great time meeting everyone and all the food was great. Sorry I didn't get everyone's knives done.... I was running out of fingers.


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I had a great time, seeing old friends & meeting some new ones too.

There was so much food! I'm still full!!

A big thanks to Doug & Keith for keeping this going every year.

Also a thank you to Todd for donating pellets & smoke tubes.

I'm already thinking about what I'll cook for next year!

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

*"HOMEFREE"* ..  Still in a meat induced (I think it was the meat) coma...  will be back later...


----------



## carol506

Afraid to get on scale.  So much food, wonderful time with great group of friends.  Learned so much, ate way too much.  Gift of sharp knives awesome Wayne.  Thank you all.


----------



## JckDanls 07

O    M    G ....  It was so good...  I just got some leftovers out for dinner ...  and everybody knows how much better it is the next day...  O    M    G

Doug...  Your the man, brother...  Thanks for everything you do...  Thinking this one was the biggest yet... 

Todd at A MAZ N ...  thanks for the donations ...  they were really appreciated ... we used one to cold smoke some cheese so everybody can see first hand how it's done ... 

Lisa..  thanks for the vacuum seal bags ... We used most of them to bag up leftovers and a bunch of Cold Smoked Cheese ... 

What a great time we had....  It was good to see old friends and also to make some new ones ...  It was GREAT that a few members have returned to the gathering...  Wish we did it more than once a year...


PS..  Wayne (Triple Q) I will bring some cut resistant gloves for ya next time... Thanks for everything BUb ...


----------



## ridnsmoke

Well, dang!

I don't know how I missed the posts of this event but I did.   I was even on a ride to Lake Wales and could have easily slipped a little further south on 27 to Sebring to meet some of the fine folks on this forum.

Oh well, there will be others...

Regards,

Trent

Eustis FL


----------



## tripleq

JckDanls 07 said:


> PS.. Wayne (Triple Q) I will bring some cut resistant gloves for ya next time... Thanks for everything BUb ...


Thanks, untill then Im changing my screen name to StubbyQ


----------



## dougmays

Ridnsmoke said:


> Well, dang!
> 
> I don't know how I missed the posts of this event but I did.   I was even on a ride to Lake Wales and could have easily slipped a little further south on 27 to Sebring to meet some of the fine folks on this forum.
> 
> Oh well, there will be others...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Trent
> 
> Eustis FL


Trent, come next year! 


TripleQ said:


> Thanks, untill then Im changing my screen name to StubbyQ


HAHA! Super big thanks to you brother for imparting all of your knowledge of your craft to us. I learned more about knives in one day then i ever would have in a million lifetimes of trying to figure it out myself! 

I just rolled in and got showered up! 

HUGE THANKS TO @Lisa B   and @TJohnson  for there support every year! 

Glad to have seen old faces and some new ones as well! This gathering was a blast!


----------



## carol506

Not only do we need to thank our sponsor, but Doug and Keith for putting the whole thing together. Wayne and Rick for sharing their knowledge and teaching us so much.  Plus each other for all the amazing food and friendship.  Maybe we do need to do this twice a year.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## carol506

OMG i just used a knife Triple Q sharpened to cut okra that went from bloom to 6-8 inches while we were gone. WOW.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Glad everyone made it home safe.

This was our first time at the SFG and it was good to see old friends and meet new friends.

Our trips to the SMF Gatherings have been great. 3 times to the NFG and 2 NCG. What a great family we have.

Thanks go to all who made this gathering possible and to all the cooks who made some AWESOME food. 

Thanks also going to Todd for the Amazen products and to Bags unlimited and some very very good knife sharpening skills being demonstrated and members getting some serious knives done.

Next year we may be able to tow the 5th wheel so we dont have to travel so much.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  so went back to work today and got rested up..  I'm ready for the next one now...  MAN WHAT A GREAT TIME...

Rick.. thanks for the meat mixer and the seasoning mix...


----------



## nimrod

Hi All,

 Ann & I had a GREAT time at this year's gathering! Really enjoyed everyone's company, new & old. Doug & Keith & Charlotte were the best hosts. Waaaay too much good food. We had a grand time talking with  Nepas & Crystal. Nepas was so generous with sharing his sausage samplings and information. I learned more about sausage making this weekend than I thought was possible. Now I have to put some of this info to use at home. Wayne shared his love of knives with us and was so generous in sharpening many, many, many knives. He made it look so easy. Hats off to everyone who has their smoker going, Dang that was some good eats.

 The weather was just short of perfect, the nights were cool & clear ( by Fla standards) and the days were in the low 80's. I'm ready to do it again. Sorry we had to cut out early on Saturday but we still had a great time,

 Craig & Ann


----------



## dougmays

Speaking of the short of perfect weather...a few of us were talking about moving this to the first weekend in DEC to ensure colder temps and not interfere with other events and holidays. i wanted to poll the jury and get your opinions. Not saying we ARE going to move it but if nobody is opposed it would work out better for some of us. 

For RV'ers i would imagine this isnt a huge deal, tent campers may not like the colder weather as much but i always say bring more blankets :)

Just wanted to throw this out there and see what people said.

I'll post pics i took later today!


----------



## SmokinAl

I think it would be a good idea to move it to Dec. 

I'd rather throw on a jacket, than sweat my butt off.

It was a little warm this year & I think 5-10 degrees cooler would have made it more enjoyable.

Plus it just never rains in Dec.

Al


----------



## jarjarchef

Had a great time. Met some amazing new people and had some incredible food! Cant wait till next one.

So the two dates we talked about were:

November: Thursday 11/2 - Sunday 11/5  (The week before Veteran's Day, same as this year)

or

December: Thursday 11/30 - Sunday 12/3 (The weekend after Thanksgiving Weekend)

I will get my pictures up soon.

Either one works for me, but if had to make a choice, the December one works best for me.


----------



## ega-q

Had a great time, looking forward to next year...

Dec would work fine for me, the first weekend in Nov works too. so tell me when and I'll be there.


----------



## tiki guy

My photos for the event are here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/308596/2016-south-florida-gathering-6th-annual-by-tiki-guy/


----------



## tiki guy

We had a GREAT Time ! Thanks Doug & Keith for doing this each year.   I added 31 pix but only 24 posted ( I have no clue I will work on it ) 
Next year we are good with either date , just let us know ...and Mike & Jason will becoming and Mike is doing a Country Ham and a load of his Bacon


----------



## tripleq

Cooler = better for me. Im good for Dec.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Kevin...  Thanks for posting pics...


----------



## tiki guy

No Problem Keith ( focus issues I blame on the Rum)  Wish I took more .....next year I will


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Here is the link to some pics i took.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254002/sfg-pics


----------



## dougmays

I forgot to give Wayne (@TripleQ) a huge thanks for working tirelessly for 2 days sharpening all of our knives (as well as getting a pretty nasty cut while doing one of mine)!! How is the thumb healing up buddy?

So by the looks of it DEC is not a problem for anyone, so i'm going to tentatively say we are going to change it! Dec is my preference as well. I believe we can only book 8 months in advance (is that right Keith?) If so i'll go ahead and start a new thread and book my 2 sites in September!

Here are pics i took, sorry for any duplicates 













20161103_232921.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161103_233009.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161104_145803.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161104_185442.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161104_185729.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161104_185739.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161104_192018.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161105_145855.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


















20161105_145916.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


----------



## dougmays

Look what showed up on my Facebook, 4 years ago today we were starting up the 2nd gathering! 













Screen Shot 2016-11-09 at 4.07.17 PM.png



__ dougmays
__ Nov 9, 2016


----------



## tripleq

carol506 said:


> Afraid to get on scale. So much food, wonderful time with great group of friends. Learned so much, ate way too much. Gift of sharp knives awesome Wayne. Thank you all.


So much great food + new friends. I'm looking forward to next year already. Carol, I'm curious, how did that little curved knife turn out?


----------



## carol506

Wayne I just used my bird beak knife to make celery sticks and it works like a dream.  Loving my sharp knives.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Looks like a good time.  I wish Jessica and I could have been there.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Tiki Guy said:


> No Problem Keith ( focus issues I blame on the Rum)  Wish I took more .....next year I will


pictures or rum?


----------



## tiki guy

BOTH


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

thumbs up!


----------



## dougmays

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Looks like a good time.  I wish Jessica and I could have been there.


Next year?!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

thumbs up!


dougmays said:


> Next year?!


Hopefully so.  We couldn't make it this time.  Our granddaughter is living with us right now which is great!  However, she brought her Mom, Dad, and a dog along too!

We are trying to get our oldest son and his family on their feet debt free.  He just got out of the military and good paying jobs are pretty scarce unless you have a specialized skill.


----------



## bobcats110

Well dang it - looks like I need to visit this forum much more frequently.  Completely lost track of the event and just remembered today to actually look.  Sorry we missed meeting everyone for the first time.   Will be on the lookout for the next one and will make sure that we get it on the calendar.  My girls will be another year older and a little easier to manage (but without wifi, what WILL they do???).  Whenever your schedule will be fine, I was thinking about renting an RV either way.  Might go tent if we can get a few weekends under our belt to make sure everyone can handle it.

Thanks for posting the photos...already anxious for next year.

If anyone's in the Tampa area, please reach out - maybe we can hook up for a mini-gathering.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the friends I haven't met yet.


----------



## dougmays

bobcats110 said:


> Well dang it - looks like I need to visit this forum much more frequently.  Completely lost track of the event and just remembered today to actually look.  Sorry we missed meeting everyone for the first time.   Will be on the lookout for the next one and will make sure that we get it on the calendar.  My girls will be another year older and a little easier to manage (but without wifi, what WILL they do???).  Whenever your schedule will be fine, I was thinking about renting an RV either way.  Might go tent if we can get a few weekends under our belt to make sure everyone can handle it.
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos...already anxious for next year.
> 
> If anyone's in the Tampa area, please reach out - maybe we can hook up for a mini-gathering.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the friends I haven't met yet.


Sounds good @bobcats110! There are a few members here in the Tampa area, if y'all set something up i'll come down!


----------

